# really wierd swelling...bug bite?



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok, so I jsut noticed this a few minutes ago and kinda freaked my self out. 

So I got up from my sewing and my left foot, the whole foot is swelled up like I've never seen it swelled up. I mean,it looks like a foot ball with toes. Doesn't hurt at all, but very squishy. So I thought I might have to go to the clinic, went and took a shower and the hot water was making a spot on the foot hurt and itch so there looks like there is a fresh bug bite there. I'm always bit up by something so no surprise there that I'd have yet another bite. But I jsut noticed it then and now it's red and easy to spot. So I think it's some kind of raction to the bug bite? I have no idea what bit me. Took a benadryl and I hope that solves the issue. It feels really tingly and strange. Yikes.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

sounds like a spider bite


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

My dh pulled weeds in the garden a couple of weeks ago and something bit him. He didnt see it so dont have any idea about what it was. His whole arm swelled up really bad. We found the place and I began taking a q-tip dipped in peroxide and really kind of digging in that place with it trying to get as much inside as possible. I would hold the qt over the sink and rewet it and do it a few times. We then put antibiotic ointment on it and repeated this a few times each day. It took it about a week to go down completely but it didnt bother him at all.


----------



## bigfoot2you (Oct 3, 2007)

yup, sounds like a spider bite...........


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

NickieL said:


> Ok, so I jsut noticed this a few minutes ago and kinda freaked my self out.
> 
> So I got up from my sewing and my left foot, the whole foot is swelled up like I've never seen it swelled up. I mean,it looks like a foot ball with toes. Doesn't hurt at all, but very squishy. So I thought I might have to go to the clinic, went and took a shower and the hot water was making a spot on the foot hurt and itch so there looks like there is a fresh bug bite there. I'm always bit up by something so no surprise there that I'd have yet another bite. But I jsut noticed it then and now it's red and easy to spot. So I think it's some kind of raction to the bug bite? I have no idea what bit me. Took a benadryl and I hope that solves the issue. It feels really tingly and strange. Yikes.


Well I would come and take a look at it, but I am not medically oriented and wouldn't have a clue as to what to do. I was on my knees in front of my wife today and talked about her swollen foot. She said it was from eating potato chips.


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

I would agree with the "spider bite" theory. But typically they hurt (alot!) or they burn and itch (alot!).
Has the benadryl helped? If you take an extra Benadryl it won't hurt - just make you sleepy so use caution!
Gee I hate bug bites!!!


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

My spider bite hurt and itched and if I tried to scratch it, it hurt worse! There's a chance you got bit by something that reacted and also a slight chance you were sitting in such a way as to keep fluid from traveling back up your leg... Just a thought... Whatever happened, I hope it clears up quick, hate when things happen like that and I don't know why


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ok Nickiel, this is what I suggest you do immediately. Take another benadryl and soak that foot in strong Epsom Saltz (hot water). Then, since you found the bite spot, wet it with your hydrogen pyroxide and place a clump of Baking Soda on it and tie it up so the BS won't fall off. You should be seeing a big difference in a couple of hours. If not, I would suggest you get yourself to the ER.


----------



## Judi Reilly (Mar 27, 2008)

Just be careful its not a recluse spider bite..as an EMT,,I've seen them and what they can do...or Lyme disease..by a tick,,son got bit by one and it took a yr. to get over all the side effects..neither are to fool with...do what the others suggest,,and if it don't get better,,,get thee to the Dr...asap!!!


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Soak a tea bag , and put it on the spot for an hour.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I mean,it looks like a foot ball with toes.


I had a similar reaction to a Deer Fly bite.

It bit me on the hand one afternoon, and by 5 AM the next morning my whole arm was twice it's normal size, and I was at the ER getting IV's.

If it keeps swelling, see a Dr ASAP


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

beaglebiz said:


> sounds like a spider bite


Yep, or could even be a snake. They don't necessarily stand out - can feel just like a thorn or a scratch from a sharp branch. Keep on top of it, and get to the doctor quick if it don't get better.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

How is it doing Nickie?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

well the swelling is down but that itty bitty red spot is SO INCREDIBLY itchy today, worse the a mosquito bite really, I jsut barely touch it an it gets it going.:stars: I've put hydrocortisone creme on it to try to help.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Nickiel, out a dab of tea tree oil on it. It will help cut the itch.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Jewelweed cuts itch too. I've been using it on my wasp stings.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, its back to ormal today  No swelling, no itching. can't hardly see the spot today.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Sounds like the reaction I have had couple times when bitten by jumping spiders...


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

DH thought it was probebly a wolf spider which, like tarrantulas, have a very mild poison, won't really hurt you but could cause swelling and tingling


----------

